# Help ID.. tks



## cecil_1249 (Apr 16, 2007)

this is for sales in our local, can someone help to ID it, what is it ??? tks


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm 100% sure it's _*Serrasalmus maculatus/Splio*_


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

what ever it is its good and fat looking


----------



## cecil_1249 (Apr 16, 2007)

additionally : the seller said, this is a "Tern" 5" long !!!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

cecil_1249 said:


> additionally : the seller said, this is a "Tern" 5" long !!!


That are not tern....Tern are know "yellow bellies" piranha. 
Here how tern look like.


----------



## cecil_1249 (Apr 16, 2007)

Tks for your reply, yes ! agree your point.

I have some interest for this fish, can tell me, what is a reasonable price selling in USA for this species 5"

by the way dweizoro ( china guy ) who told me ( I am Taiwaness ) the species he posted ( link as below ) was imported from Taiwan, they are the same look !! so i am sure ! they are 100% mac / splio

dweizoro's ID


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

cecil_1249 said:


> Tks for your reply, yes ! agree your point.
> 
> I have some interest for this fish, can tell me, what is a reasonable price selling in USA for this species 5"
> 
> ...


My question would be where did it get ship from before it imported to Taiwan? and before that? The only and best way to answer his ID is he know what river it come from or you scoop up the fish from the river yourself.

As for his fish, I would say it a Serra. Mac/Spilo with red eyes, gold body. The body shape looking nothing like pygo.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Here is Frank Picture of Gold Mac. In USA sponsor would sell them about $50 around 5" or so.


----------



## cecil_1249 (Apr 16, 2007)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Tks for your reply, yes ! agree your point.
> 
> I have some interest for this fish, can tell me, what is a reasonable price selling in USA for this species 5"
> 
> ...


My question would be where did it get ship from before it imported to Taiwan? and before that? The only and best way to answer his ID is he know what river it come from or you scoop up the fish from the river yourself.

As for his fish, I would say it a Serra. Mac/Spilo with red eyes, gold body. The body shape looking nothing like pygo.
[/quote]

I wonder ! even the seller is no idea, say fish was from which river, maybe this fish was imported USA, i am not sure, as the importer will not tell us any source of his shipping information or came from which exporter, this is their confidential. 
this is the different way between USA & China also Taiwan.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Some seller will sell it for $40, or even $50 USA money for each...I don't know how much would that be in China.


----------



## cecil_1249 (Apr 16, 2007)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Here is Frank Picture of Gold Mac. In USA sponsor would sell them about $50 around 5" or so.
> 
> View attachment 148521


tks for your reply, for your informtaion, Tern is ver~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~y expensive species both in Taiwan & China,
7" of Tern will sell 200 ~ 300,

I don't like Tern, it is almost the same as red belly when over 9" , i will not waste my money to get Tern, but will grab piraya king of pygo LOL !! 
am I right ?? ( good choose )


----------



## cecil_1249 (Apr 16, 2007)

I got the source from AS online http://www.aquascapeonline.com/store/scrip...?idCategory=212

we also have elong on sale 4" in our Taiwan local market.

dear friend, if you are me ( I am a new hand in Taiwan ), which one you will get first elong or gold mac ??? I love to see your choice. tks....


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm not 2p2f but I would go with the mac I think they're overall a nicer looking and more aggressive piranha and the one in your pic is a beautiful speciman of a mac.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

mac


----------



## spilo_fury23 (May 11, 2007)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> I'm 100% sure it's _*Serrasalmus maculatus/Splio*_


ill second to that! maculatus. look at the shape of the head and compare it to the pic of the tern..tern is convexed..the mac has concaved head..


----------



## cecil_1249 (Apr 16, 2007)

This is a new pic of mac, that seller posted




























===================

I have some question about "elongatus" if anyone can help me & correct me, that I am wrong

1.) S. elongatus are the most elongate & thin species of piranha, so may I say, Elong is not a powerful species comparing with other S.P family, 
the fact : one player in ourside, he kept elong and rhom in the same tank, they are the same size, elong be killed not too long.

2.) I read lots of article here & the description of AS online, the max size of elong is 20 cm / 8", So may i say, this species is hard to keep,
all of these species will die before 8", no matter how hard you care about it, they will leave you on time when reach 8"

3.) on the AS online price list, the same size of black mask is a little bit expensive than pinky, so does it mean ?? black mask is more aggressive + worthy + valuable than pinky ( red throat elong ) , 
in my thought pinky has beautiful coloration than black mask, what happen with it ??


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

lol! after that last picture, must you even ask? Maculatus for the win!


----------

